# Menü auf alle Seiten



## thebestmaster (9. März 2004)

So ich will das Menü von der Seite http://www.themaster.de.gg auf alle Seiten einbauen irgend so ein frame 

Ich habe leider keine Ahnung davon deshalb bitte ich um ne schritt für schritt anleitung THX


----------



## Pardon_Me (9. März 2004)

Entweder du lädst das Menü einfach immer wieder neu, und änderst nur den Rest drumherum, oder du benützt, von dir eh schon erwähnt, Frames...

Schau mal auf:
http://selfhtml.teamone.de/


----------



## thebestmaster (11. März 2004)

So ich habe jetzt mal so was higebaut 

http://home.arcor.de/thebestmaster/themaster/Der universelle Titel.htm

wier mache ich das wenn ich auf so einen Link drücke das dann kein neues fenster kommt sonder der Link in dem anderen Frame fenster angezeigt wir `


Es soll nachher die Seite http://www.themaster.de.gg das linke Menü in so nem frame fenster stehen und das Menü soll die seiten im anderen Fenster öffnen :


----------



## pycak (11. März 2004)

den link einfügen <a href="blablabla.de und dann (target="NameVonDerFrameWoEsGeladenWerdenSoll")>

also, z.b du willst http://www.pycak.com in der hauptframe öffnen:

<a href="http://www.pycak.com target="hauptframe">http://www.pycak.com</a>

ich glaube du hast an der stelle gerade (target="_blank") stehen ohne klammern, weil das der befehl fürs öffnen neuer seite ist...

gruss

pycak

http://www.pycak.com - the entertainment site


----------



## MickyMouse (12. März 2004)

Die erste Antwort ist hier die beste. Les Dir in Ruhe die selfhtlm Seite, die ist Super und man kann sie sich auch zum offlinelesen herunterladen.

Und erfüllt mir einen Wunsch nutzt nicht Groß- und Kleinschreibung, Sonderzeichen, Umlaute oder sogar Leerzeichen in den Dateinamen Eurer HTML Seiten.

Es gibt nicht nur Windows Systeme in der Server Welt und wenn Ihr einen Provider habt der UNIX oder LINUX verwendet ist die Datei text.html eine andere wie die Datei Text.html oder TeXt.html.
Ihr erspart Euch stundenlange Suchzeiten wenn Ihr die Seiten upgeloadet habt und feststellt auf dem Server laufen die Hyperlinks nicht!


----------



## thebestmaster (12. März 2004)

Alles schön und gut wenn ich jetzt also die Haupseite drin habe und man auf einen Link in dem banner klickt dann kommt ja ne neue Seite auf der das Menü und die frame nicht drauf ist wie bekomme ich das so hin das der wenn ich auf einen Link im menü klicke das fenster im rechten frame fenster geöffnet wird und das menü da Bleibt


----------



## thebestmaster (13. März 2004)

Ok das Problem habe ich jetzt gelöst 

Ich habe auf der Seite http://home.arcor.de/thebestmaster/themaster/Alles.htm

Jetzt so nen weisen Balken wie bekomme ich das so hin das die Frame ungefähr so ausieht wie hier http://gonzohuerth.de/frames.htm

So das man den weisen Balken nicht sieht


----------



## thebestmaster (13. März 2004)

habe immer noch ein problem mit dem Rand ich habe zwar FRAMEBORDER=0 angegeben aber es kommt immer noch ein rand. http://home.arcor.de/thebestmaster/themaster/Alles.htm

Ich habe den Quelltext 


<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Frameset//EN"
   "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/frameset.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<title>themaster</title>
</head>
<frameset rows="*" cols="202,*">
  <frame src="links.htm"FRAMEBORDER=0" name="links">
  <frame src="rechts.htm"FRAMEBORDER=0" name="rechts"NORESIZE>
  <noframes>
    Ihr Browser kann diese Seite leider nicht anzeigen!
  </noframes>
</frameset>


</html>


----------



## thebestmaster (14. März 2004)

So ich habe das jetzt alles geschaft noch mal vielen dank an die die mir gehollfen haben !

wer sehen will http://themaster.de.gg


----------



## Strugglerwizzard (26. April 2005)

Sonst benutz doch einfach die include function von PHP.....

Greetz Wizzard


----------

